
Cheap Cell Phone Plan With Unlimited Data: Virgin Mobile $25 w/ Android Phone - ph0rque
http://www.mymoneyblog.com/cheap-cell-phone-plan-with-unlimited-data-virgin-mobile-25-w-android-phone.html
======
gcb
Don't know if still the case, but last time I checked virgin and PCS their
"unlimited data" was limited to site mirrors they provided. Such as some news
sites and their email.

Pretty useless. Just like my att reception. Ha.

